# C61K Intermittent Black Screen Flash



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

Just got this genie mini and the HR54 a few weeks ago. On the C61K I noticed the screen flashes quickly intermittently. Other devices don't do this on the TV. I have read that this is a known issue for the C61K. Will this get fixed or should I get D* to come out and swap with a different model?

I know the C61K is the only receiver that does 4k but I don't mind downgrading to get away for this screen flashing issue.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

nhaydon said:


> Just got this genie mini and the HR54 a few weeks ago. On the C61K I noticed the screen flashes quickly intermittently. Other devices don't do this on the TV. I have read that this is a known issue for the C61K. Will this get fixed or should I get D* to come out and swap with a different model?
> 
> I know the C61K is the only receiver that does 4k but I don't mind downgrading to get away for this screen flashing issue.


I would definitely call them about it and see what they have to say.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I have two C61K minis and have not seen this.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Does your issue happen on every channel or just certain channels?


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

Any channel although I have not seen it happen on 104 4k channel


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

nhaydon said:


> Any channel although I have not seen it happen on 104 4k channel


Give DIRECTV a call.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

does c61k client (it's not a receiver !) connect directly to TV ? what is tv model ? what HDMI port c61k connect ?


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

tried connecting directly to the tv and still same issue. TV is Sony XBR 65-930E - I have tried multiple HDMI ports.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

does the TV have latest FW version ? does it support HLG HDR ?


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes the TV has the latest firmware


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

re: does it support HLG HDR ?


----------



## nhaydon (Sep 16, 2006)

It supports HDR don't know about HLG. Is that needed?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

nhaydon said:


> tried connecting directly to the tv and still same issue. TV is Sony XBR 65-930E - I have tried multiple HDMI ports.


I would not downgrade since you have a 4k TV. Most likely you have a bad receiver / client.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nhaydon said:


> It supports HDR don't know about HLG. *Is that needed?*


absolutely nessesary !


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

nhaydon said:


> It supports HDR don't know about HLG. Is that needed?


You can watch 4k programming, even without HDR or HLG. You will not get the benefit of those options but it will be 4k.

I found this in an advertisement.
To watch AXS TV and HGTV content in 4K HDR, 4K HDR compatible equipment, minimum programming package (SELECT Package or higher), 4K account authorization and professional installation required. *If 4K TV does not support HDR, games will be viewable in standard 4K.* Other conditions apply.


----------



## Magnum44 (Oct 18, 2017)

nhaydon said:


> Just got this genie mini and the HR54 a few weeks ago. On the C61K I noticed the screen flashes quickly intermittently. Other devices don't do this on the TV. I have read that this is a known issue for the C61K. Will this get fixed or should I get D* to come out and swap with a different model?
> 
> I know the C61K is the only receiver that does 4k but I don't mind downgrading to get away for this screen flashing issue.


I just had my system upgraded to the HR54 with the C61K client (so I could get the 4K). Two days ago. Already, the screen flashing (to black) is driving me nuts. Currently I have the C61K running through my Denon X4300H AVR. I was going to try to connect to TV directly via HDMI and use optical audio - but you indicated you already tried this and it didn't work?

This is driving me nuts - as I'm sure it is for you too. I am sure we are not the only ones with this issue? I thought I read, somewhere, that the C61K does not play nice with Denon receivers.. not sure if this is true - but based on your feedback, I'm not sure if it matters, since you already hookup up the mini to the TV directly?


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

If the TV has a quick start feature, turn it off.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I've had my C61K-700 since June 2016. I began experiencing the black screen flash issue on the 4K channels shortly after my C61K-700 was upgraded to 0x0fba in December 2017. Last week my C61K-700 was upgraded to 0x0fbf but the issue continues. Seeing how I did not have this issue until the 0x0fba update tells me it's a software bug.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> I've had my C61K-700 since June 2016. I began experiencing the black screen flash issue on the 4K channels shortly after my C61K-700 was upgraded to 0x0fba in December 2017. Last week my C61K-700 was upgraded to 0x0fbf but the issue continues. Seeing how I did not have this issue until the 0x0fba update tells me it's a software bug.


only if your TV FW never changed


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> only if your TV FW never changed


I keep logs of software updates. Black screen flash issue began after my C61K-700 was updated to 0x0fba before my TV received new updates.


----------



## Magnum44 (Oct 18, 2017)

Watched a bunch of TV yesterday - the black flashing drove me nuts. Going to hook up the C61K directly to the TV tonight, once I pick up a Coax audio cable today to run to the receiver. I hope this fixes the issue, but I do not have a lot of hope right now....


----------



## Magnum44 (Oct 18, 2017)

Well, I have an update. I connected the C61K directly to the TV, buypassing the Denon X4300H AVR - and voila, no more pixelation or black screen flashing. At least in my case, it does not appear to be a D* issue, but rather, a Denon AVR issue (which is much more difficult, and expensive, to get to the crux of what the issue is)..... but at least I appear to be making progress on getting this flushed out....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

@Magnum44,
could you post same screens as cypherx here Can a genie client see recordings off another DVR like HR24? ?
when your C61k connected to AVR and to TV


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

I have also been getting those super annoying black flashes. I have a Genie 2 / C61K connected to a Denon x3300W to a Sony XBR 65X930E. In my case, it seemed to start last week after I upgraded the firmware on the TV (to add Dolby Vision support), but that may be circumstantial. I do NOT get the black flashing from my Xbox One X or from my Apple TV 4K. I only see it when watching something via the DirecTV box. I have not connected the DTV box directly to the TV.

The AppleTV 4K & Xbox One X always send a 4K signal so I'm not sure if that's the difference. I haven't tried watching any of the 4K DTV channels for long enough to see if that's related or not.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jpenneck said:


> I have not connected the DTV box directly to the TV.


definitely, you should try direct connection and post our result here


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

Magnum44 said:


> Well, I have an update. I connected the C61K directly to the TV, buypassing the Denon X4300H AVR - and voila, no more pixelation or black screen flashing. At least in my case, it does not appear to be a D* issue, but rather, a Denon AVR issue (which is much more difficult, and expensive, to get to the crux of what the issue is)..... but at least I appear to be making progress on getting this flushed out....


Hey Magnum, did you ever get your issue sorted out ? Do you still think it's related to the Denon AVR rather than the C61K ? By the way, what TV do you have? I didn't see it in the thread anywhere.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's well known issue with tight HDCP, what has easy solution: direct HDMI connection between mini and TV, while optical cable to AVR


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, that is not an acceptable solution. I did not experience this issue until fairly recently so can only assume it's something wrong with the DirecTV box and its latest firmware versions. I have been using the same Denon AVR 3300 amp, Sony XBR930E TV and high quality 18Gb certified premium cables for several months prior to having this issue. I have tried 2 different C61K boxes with the same experience. So either this is a problem with the HS-17 itself or the C61K boxes.

P.S. If it's well known, could you possibly point me in the direction of any previous threads on this issue ? I have searched this forum and others and have not really found anything except for this thread. Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jpenneck said:


> I have also been getting those super annoying black flashes. I have a Genie 2 / C61K connected to a Denon x3300W to a Sony XBR 65X930E. In my case, it seemed to start last week after I upgraded the firmware on the TV (to add Dolby Vision support), but that may be circumstantial. I do NOT get the black flashing from my Xbox One X or from my Apple TV 4K. I only see it when watching something via the DirecTV box. I have not connected the DTV box directly to the TV.
> 
> The AppleTV 4K & Xbox One X always send a 4K signal so I'm not sure if that's the difference. I haven't tried watching any of the 4K DTV channels for long enough to see if that's related or not.


I could be all wet, but, your manual does not mention Dolby Vision anywhere in it. It does say that it gets the capability of the TV from the HDMI to the TV and adjusts itself if the setting is on Automatic. Have you tried going into the settings and see if you can change something in there that will stop it from picking the Dolby Vision that your TV will do. Have you looked to see if this AVR has a firmware update like the TV did ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jpenneck said:


> I have also been getting those super annoying black flashes. I have a Genie 2 / C61K connected to a Denon x3300W to a Sony XBR 65X930E. In my case, it seemed to start last week after I upgraded the firmware on the TV (to add Dolby Vision support), but that may be circumstantial. I do NOT get the black flashing from my Xbox One X or from my Apple TV 4K. I only see it when watching something via the DirecTV box. I have not connected the DTV box directly to the TV.
> 
> The AppleTV 4K & Xbox One X always send a 4K signal so I'm not sure if that's the difference. I haven't tried watching any of the 4K DTV channels for long enough to see if that's related or not.


I just did a comparison of the Receivers on this page and your set is not checked for HDR / HLG / or Dolby Vision.
https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avrx3300w
This is in the HDMI Section.


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help Jimmie. As I mentioned in the original post, the black flashing did seem to start around the time I updated the firmware on the TV. I suppose it is entirely possible that the TV is to blame in this situation, but the flashing only happens on the DirecTV input. Perhaps this is because the signal from the Xbox One X or Apple TV 4K does not require HDCP or a different version/spec than the C61K?



jimmie57 said:


> Have you looked to see if this AVR has a firmware update like the TV did ?


 Yes, I am on the latest firmware for the AVR and it was my understanding that Dolby Vision support was added in one of the firmware updates last year.



jimmie57 said:


> I just did a comparison of the Receivers on this page and your set is not checked for HDR / HLG / or Dolby Vision.
> https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avrx3300w
> This is in the HDMI Section.


 The Dolby vision support was added to the TV & AVR in firmware updates. I have verified that the Dolby Vision works but enabling it on my Apple TV 4K. The TV switched over and displayed a logo on the screen successfully which implies to me that all the devices in that chain supported the functionality.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jpenneck said:


> Thanks for the help Jimmie. As I mentioned in the original post, the black flashing did seem to start around the time I updated the firmware on the TV. I suppose it is entirely possible that the TV is to blame in this situation, but the flashing only happens on the DirecTV input. Perhaps this is because the signal from the Xbox One X or Apple TV 4K does not require HDCP or a different version/spec than the C61K?
> 
> Yes, I am on the latest firmware for the AVR and it was my understanding that Dolby Vision support was added in one of the firmware updates last year.
> 
> The Dolby vision support was added to the TV & AVR in firmware updates. I have verified that the Dolby Vision works but enabling it on my Apple TV 4K. The TV switched over and displayed a logo on the screen successfully which implies to me that all the devices in that chain supported the functionality.


The only thing left is that the C61k does not work with Dolby Vision. I am pretty sure that DTV is not supporting Dolby Vision in its signals at this time either. Have you bypassed the Denon just to see if it works then ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> The only thing left is that the C61k does not work with Dolby Vision. I am pretty sure that DTV is not supporting Dolby Vision in its signals at this time either. Have you bypassed the Denon just to see if it works then ?


see post #27 and his respond in #28


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a HR54 with a C-61K connected directly to my 4K TV (LG OLED C7) and get intermittent black screen flashes only on channel 104. The DirecTV 4k content is so underwhelming right now I'm not sure it's worth the time to figure out the issue as long as the problem stays limited to channel 104.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hansen said:


> I have a HR54 with a C-61K connected directly to my 4K TV (LG OLED C7) and get intermittent black screen flashes only on channel 104. The DirecTV 4k content is so underwhelming right now I'm not sure it's worth the time to figure out the issue as long as the problem stays limited to channel 104.


how often it's happened during one event ?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> how often it's happened during one event ?


It seems like it's very random. Sometimes can watch 104 for a long while and no black screen flashes. Other times, it flashes from few seconds to every few minutes then might go away for a while.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

any chance your HDMI cable both ends are not tightly inserted ?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> any chance your HDMI cable both ends are not tightly inserted ?


It appears good on both ends. I have even tried a new Premium Certified HDMI cable (Monoprice) I had laying around and had the same issue. I might try using a different HDMI input on the TV to just to make sure that's not the cause. I've been watching Ch 104 for a little over an hour now and only 1 black screen drop out for a second or two.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How good a connection and its components/power from HR54 to C61K ? cable, F-connectors, etc


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

P Smith said:


> How good a connection and its components/power from HR54 to C61K ? cable, F-connectors, etc


Good thought. I think they're good but I'll temporarily move HR54 so it's right next to the C-61K and connected via a new 3 ft quad shield RG6 and wide band splitter. That should help to rule out the existing run of RG6 between the HR54 and C61K.


----------



## Hellrider_1367 (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a new Pioneer SC-LX502 and a C61K (Sony 940 4k TV) and its flickering (Intermittent Black Screen Flash). On DIRECTV website people have called support and found that it’s a problem with the C61K receiver. Connecting the C61K to the 4k TV solves the problem sometimes. I had a Yamaha receiver that supported 4k, but not with C61K. The C61K would only do 1080P while connected to the Yamaha receiver on channels 104 and 106. Before upgrading to the new Pioneer SC-LX502 I did not have this problem. It is possible it is a HDPC 2.2 copy protection problem. I have upgraded to Monsters Ultra 4K HDMI cables that have 21 GB cable version. I’ve tried about everything I could do with the SC-LX502. My understanding DENON and PIONEER 4K receivers are having problems like this. I will connect it directly to the TV and use OPTICAL until it is fixed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hellrider_1367 said:


> I will connect it directly to the TV and use OPTICAL until it is fixed


that's well known solution - use it


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Hellrider_1367 said:


> I will connect it directly to the TV and use OPTICAL until it is fixed.





P Smith said:


> that's well known solution - use it


I have a new 2017 Vizio P65 and new C61K and I get the intermittent black screens (usually lasts about 2 seconds) - even with the HDMI connected directly from the C61K to the Vizio, bypassing my Onkyo AVR that does not support HLG pass through.
This is on Ch. 106 watching World Cup games. Doesn't seem to happen on every game, but I'd estimate I get about 2-3 "black-outs" per game on average. So not enough to stop watching the games in 4K/HDR, but enough to be annoying!

Would love if someone here, or DirecTV, could come up with a solution for this!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to find some HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 box (splitter/switch/etc) what has quick negotiation time and install it in-between


----------



## Hellrider_1367 (Jun 25, 2018)

P Smith said:


> I would try to find some HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 box (splitter/switch/etc) what has quick negotiation time and install it in-between


I have a couple of 2.0 HDMI switches that I could try. So my guess is that I would put this between the DIRECTV receiver and the Pioneer SC-LX502? I wonder if I would have the same issue with the old receiver doing 1080P and not 4k?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try simple path - between TV and mini


----------



## Hellrider_1367 (Jun 25, 2018)

Called DIRECTV technical support and the call center and they sent a technician to review the flickering and document it for our account. The technician already knew about the issue and watch it happen on my 4k TV's. He believes it is a Genie 2 issue and not a C61k problem. Connecting C61k directly to Sony 4k and using optical cable for sound via the Pioneer receiver does solve the problem temporarily. The receiver has the technology to control high loudness from TV shows and this feature does not work very well with optical cable connected. The last Genie 2 update was on 6/6/2018 but did not solve this problem. I hope to test with a HDMI switch this weekend.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hellrider_1367 said:


> Called DIRECTV technical support and the call center and they sent a technician to review the flickering and document it for our account. The technician already knew about the issue and watch it happen on my 4k TV's. He believes it is a Genie 2 issue and not a C61k problem. Connecting C61k directly to Sony 4k and using optical cable for sound via the Pioneer receiver does solve the problem temporarily. The receiver has the technology to control high loudness from TV shows and this feature does not work very well with optical cable connected. The last Genie 2 update was on 6/6/2018 but did not solve this problem. I hope to test with a HDMI switch this weekend.


Is the optical cable ran from the TV or the c61k ? If the TV, I would switch it. Use the c61k optical out to the Pioneer.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> Is the optical cable ran from the TV or the c61k ? If the TV, I would switch it. Use the c61k optical out to the Pioneer.


The clients only have coax digital out, no Toslink.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> The clients only have coax digital out, no Toslink.


Does your Pioneer have digital coax connection ? You might try that.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

jimmie57 said:


> Does your Pioneer have digital coax connection ? You might try that.


I think your reply was meant for Hellrider. I was just pointing out that the clients only have coax digital out. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I think your reply was meant for Hellrider. I was just pointing out that the clients only have coax digital out. :thumbsup:


Yep, my OLD is showing. Thanks


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone that has the latest software update (1103?) - has it helped at all with the black flashing ? When I looked at the DTV Firmware Watcher yesterday, it looked like 1103 was in the stream for the HR44, HR55 & HS17 but today it shows 1088 again.

DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jpenneck said:


> Anyone that has the latest software update (1103?)


Latest software is 0x1104.


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Latest software is 0x1104.


Thanks, I wasn't completely sure of the version. I had been expecting my equipment to get the update, but looks like it won't be happening just yet.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

National release is 1088. 1104 has been available in the early hours of the morning, has been an automatic download for some but others have initiated a download themselves. We could easily have more of these interim releases before there is a new national release.


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone have 1104 that has experienced the black flashing - is it still happening ? I'm still on 1088 and have been experiencing more black flashes and picture freezes than previously. I'm may try resetting all the devices tonight to see if it helps, but I'm really hoping 1104 makes a difference (probably won't though ).


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

I got 110D yesterday or the day before but it didn't make any difference


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

jpenneck said:


> Does anyone have 1104 that has experienced the black flashing - is it still happening ? I'm still on 1088 and have been experiencing more black flashes and picture freezes than previously. I'm may try resetting all the devices tonight to see if it helps, but I'm really hoping 1104 makes a difference (probably won't though ).


I got 110b a week or so ago, about the same time my UHD 104 black screens stopped. I can't be sure the older firmware was the problem, or if the new firmware is the fix, just that I haven't seen any black screens in a week or so. 


jpenneck said:


> I got 110D yesterday or the day before but it didn't make any difference


Haven't see 110D yet, as I mentioned 110b seemed to help me.


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

bmcleod said:


> Haven't see 110D yet, as I mentioned 110b seemed to help me.


You are correct, it is 110*b*, not d. Unfortunately, it doesn't seemed to have made any difference to my black flashes. I'm really starting to think it might be specific to my Sony tv (x930E). The flashing/freezing does not happen on my Samsung Q8 tv. Both tvs are connected through Denon amps to the C61K boxes. The amps are slightly different (Avr-x3300 for the Sony vs. Avr-x3500 for the Samsung) but it's too much of a pain to move those around to see if it helps.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jpenneck said:


> You are correct, it is 110*b*, not d. Unfortunately, it doesn't seemed to have made any difference to my black flashes. I'm really starting to think it might be specific to my Sony tv (x930E). The flashing/freezing does not happen on my Samsung Q8 tv. Both tvs are connected through Denon amps to the C61K boxes. The amps are slightly different (Avr-x3300 for the Sony vs. Avr-x3500 for the Samsung) but it's too much of a pain to move those around to see if it helps.


For a test: Bypass the Denon and connect directly to the TV from the C61k on the TV with the problem. See if it goes away.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

jpenneck said:


> You are correct, it is 110*b*, not d. Unfortunately, it doesn't seemed to have made any difference to my black flashes. I'm really starting to think it might be specific to my Sony tv (x930E). The flashing/freezing does not happen on my Samsung Q8 tv. Both tvs are connected through Denon amps to the C61K boxes. The amps are slightly different (Avr-x3300 for the Sony vs. Avr-x3500 for the Samsung) but it's too much of a pain to move those around to see if it helps.


My set is also a Sony-900F-though that doesn't mean yours isn't the problem. Going direct from the C61K to the Sony would eliminate or confirm the Denon as an issue.

Edit: Oh, what Jimmie said.


----------



## John Kendrix (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm using x110b, with the Sony x930E TV, and Sony STR-ZA1100ES UHD Receiver. I have the annoying black flashes on non 4k channels on DirecTV


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

John Kendrix said:


> I'm using x110b, with the Sony x930E TV, and Sony STR-ZA1100ES UHD Receiver. I have the annoying black flashes on non 4k channels on DirecTV


try direct HDMI connection between your UHD TV and C61K client for day or two


----------



## John Kendrix (Sep 10, 2018)

P Smith said:


> try direct HDMI connection between your UHD TV and C61K client for day or two


I refuse to do that, go direct, and bypass my receiver. However... i'm pretty hopeful right now!!! I came home, and I had a message about new software for my Sony XBR65X930E TV. It evidently is to provide Dolby Vision enhancements. After installing the update, it appears that the problem has gone away! YAY!! I hope that I don't curse myself by posting this. But so far, no black flashes!!


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

John Kendrix said:


> I refuse to do that, go direct, and bypass my receiver. However... i'm pretty hopeful right now!!! I came home, and I had a message about new software for my Sony XBR65X930E TV. It evidently is to provide Dolby Vision enhancements. After installing the update, it appears that the problem has gone away! YAY!! I hope that I don't curse myself by posting this. But so far, no black flashes!!


I believe the Dolby Vision firmware actually came out several months ago (Feb/Mar maybe) and my black flashes seemed to start around the time I got that update, unless this is a newer version. Either way, I will see if a new firmware version is available for my TV on the off chance it fixes this problem.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Gee, you mean it may be something with Sony software on their tvs? Call me not surprised at all... I hope this solves all the issues for you all!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

John Kendrix said:


> I refuse to do that, go direct, and bypass my receiver. However... i'm pretty hopeful right now!!! I came home, and I had a message about new software for my Sony XBR65X930E TV. It evidently is to provide Dolby Vision enhancements. After installing the update, it appears that the problem has gone away! YAY!! I hope that I don't curse myself by posting this. But so far, no black flashes!!


If it does come back, you need to bypass the receiver for a few days to determine where the issue is. It's impossible to help if you can't narrow down what the least amount of devices are used and you still have an issue. Troubleshooting 101...


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Well today I had the worst dropouts I've seen in my entire one month of service! (well, almost one month). It lasted so long I had time to get the camera out and take a video, it probably started 20 to 30 seconds before this video starts. Haven't seen anything like this before, and when it stopped all seemed well again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Definitely your TV FW cannot keep HDMI-HDCP communication up to DTV standards.
Does your TV have apps running in background ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

John Kendrix said:


> But so far, no black flashes!!


they will come again in a month ! that's your karma


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

That's definitely some sort of HDMI/HDCP issue. If you have other HDMI cables try swapping them around, it could be a bad cable. It is really easy for them to go bad in undetectable ways due to the way they're made.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Definitely your TV FW cannot keep HDMI-HDCP communication up to DTV standards.
> Does your TV have apps running in background ?


It's an older HD Vizio, not-smart, no apps to run.


P Smith said:


> they will come again in a month ! that's your karma


That's going to make troubleshooting difficult ... but I'll set my alarm. :sleeping:


slice1900 said:


> That's definitely some sort of HDMI/HDCP issue. If you have other HDMI cables try swapping them around, it could be a bad cable. It is really easy for them to go bad in undetectable ways due to the way they're made.


Could be, I think it's the one Dish gave me with the Joey 4K this C61K replaced, it's always worked well. I have lots of HDMI cables, I can swap it out. Though according to @P Smith I'll have to wait a month for it to happen again.


----------



## jpenneck (Oct 19, 2007)

There was a new Sony firmware available for my TV (XBR65x930E) over the weekend (dated August 2018) which I applied on Sunday morning. The description really only mentioned Android security updates, but in one day of viewing I don't think we had a single black flash. I will obviously continue to monitor it, but this latest firmware seems to have made a significant improvement for me so far.


----------

